# Buying Silver Where and Why



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WHY

I buy silver because I view it as a hedge against inflation and I think in the event of a dollar collapse silver will be used again (after months or years). I like that I can hold it in my hand and I have it in my possession.

We like to put it away for the grand kids also.

WHERE
I have put ads in the paper and purchased silver US coins.. eagles, quarters, and dimes. I have a complete collection of US Washington Quarters -all mint marks and all years 1932 - 1998

I also purchase from Buy Gold & Silver Bullion ? Free Shipping | Provident Metals I like that they have free shipping for orders over $99.. some places charge WAY TO MUCH for shipping

I have also purchased from the Canadian mint - the $20 for $20 deal... of course using US dollars it is like $15 US for $20 Canadian - YES I know it is not worth $20 in silver BUT it is worth $20 Canadian and it has silver in it

I never buy from ebay, amazon, goldline or apmex

I am a prepper and I think that PM's are part of that...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MM, do you invest in silver mining stocks?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sidekahr said:


> mm, do you invest in silver mining stocks?


never


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I buy silver mostly for the novelty of it but there is always the speculator in me wanting to earn a dollar. 

I typically buy from a local pawnshop for under spot but I also buy specific coins,bars and rounds from various sources one being JM Bullion. Free ship over 100.00 and they are prompt and professional.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I need to buy more silver. Gold is too rich for my blood. I bought from Apmex ONCE. What's the saying...you can skin a sheep once, but you can sheer it 100 times. Well they skinned me.



Maine-Marine said:


> WHY
> 
> I buy silver because I view it as a hedge against inflation and I think in the event of a dollar collapse silver will be used again (after months or years). I like that I can hold it in my hand and I have it in my possession.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It's my firm belief the only reason Gold and Silver are still so low is because the exchanges are allowed to sell "paper" precious metals. I doubt that there is truly a high percentage of physical gold backing up the amount of paper gold being bought, sold, and traded on the open markets. Same scam as fractional banking.



Maine-Marine said:


> never


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I buy silver mostly for the novelty of it but there is always the speculator in me wanting to earn a dollar.
> 
> I typically buy from a local pawnshop for under spot but I also buy specific coins,bars and rounds from various sources one being JM Bullion. Free ship over 100.00 and they are prompt and professional.


Yeah, I like JM Bullion too. I usually check their weekly deal section each Monday. JM Bullion, SD Bullion, Apmex, Silver.com (which is actually a part of JM Bullion), and Provident Metals are my favorite 5 online dealers.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I need to buy more silver. Gold is too rich for my blood. I bought from Apmex ONCE. What's the saying...you can skin a sheep once, but you can sheer it 100 times. Well they skinned me.


What did Apmex do ?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I need to buy more silver. Gold is too rich for my blood. I bought from Apmex ONCE. What's the saying...you can skin a sheep once, but you can sheer it 100 times. Well they skinned me.


I probably trust Apmex as much or more than any of them...along with JM Bullion. You just gotta compare all the prices. Sometimes Apmex has higher prices...sometimes lower on certain things.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I always buy my silver from a local coin shop (been in business for a looong time).
I pay cash and there is no paper trail.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never buy from ebay, amazon, goldline or apmex


Why won't u buy from Apmex? Their prices?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Silver.com, Providence, and Ampex ....... multiple times each . Never had a bad deal.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Why ....... a hedge against the inevitable.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The best PM advice ever is 1st you buy the dealer, 2nd you buy the metal. I've bought most of mine from Provident...but also bought from JMBullion and Apmex. I just can't buy gold, it's 2011 peak is less than double it's current price, but silver's 2011 peak is over triple it's current price.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> They also have a nice storage program through their Citadel subsidiary.


do you mean you have somebody else HOLD YOUR silver for you....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Why won't u buy from Apmex? Their prices?


at one time their shipping was too high... I remember that will not buy from them... now if they had a super good deal maybe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I've posted this link here many times, for you newer members, always check for the best deal when you are looking to purchase. I use three of these that are on this link. https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> do you mean you have somebody else HOLD YOUR silver for you....


Best to hold in personal possession, but that isn't practical for everyone...like if you live in a NY apartment or something. If you're worth millions, you wouldn't want the building to collapse at freefall speed from the weight.  Someone may want to keep a certain amount on hand and store the rest. Some people may also want to store their metals outside of the US like in Hong Kong or Swiss if they plan on getting out if the SHTF.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

This thread is getting very interesting indeed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> if they plan on *getting out *if the SHTF.


When the shit hath hit the fan (a little Shakespeare for you romantic preppers) ....... there will be no getting out. You can run, but you can never hide.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I will admit up front to being ignorant about this subject, but have an increasing interest in it. Can someone tell me why one 1 oz silver dollar would cost more than another? Isnt 1 oz of silver 1 oz of silver? For simplification purposes, why does a 2015 American Silver Eagle cost less than a 2016 American Silver Eagle? Or why does a 1 oz silver round cost less than either?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> For simplification purposes, why does a 2015 American Silver Eagle cost less than a 2016 American Silver Eagle? Or why does a 1 oz silver round cost less than either?


Some people buy silver coins to give to the kids and want the newest year. 
Silver rounds don't have a government backing their purity and aren't considered "legal tender" by the government.

If you're buying for post SHTF trade a recognizable coin like a Silver Eagle may be worth the additional 2-$3 cost to you since others who don't know silver well will recognize it as pure silver US coin unlike the say... China Panda coin. For long term investment just buy the cheapest high content silver coin or bar you can. A silver buyer is going to pay for the silver content, not the picture on the front unless the coin is still in perfect mint condition.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> When the shit hath hit the fan (a little Shakespeare for you romantic preppers) ....... there will be no getting out. You can run, but you can never hide.


"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth"
- Mike Tyson


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

What would be the best 1 oz coins for a person to start with. Investing, say, $500, in?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> It's my firm belief the only reason Gold and Silver are still so low is because the exchanges are allowed to sell "paper" precious metals. I doubt that there is truly a high percentage of physical gold backing up the amount of paper gold being bought, sold, and traded on the open markets. Same scam as fractional banking.


I have read a few articles claiming 30 to one.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> What would be the best 1 oz coins for a person to start with. Investing, say, $500, in?


I just checked out www.comparesilverprices.com and a few of the bullion dealers...the best deal I see going right now is...

Provident Prospector 1 oz Silver Round - Free Shipping

But like O6 will tell you, I don't give investment advice  . Information purposes only. Do your own due diligence.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Eagles are always good.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> I just checked out www.comparesilverprices.com and a few of the bullion dealers...the best deal I see going right now is...
> 
> Provident Prospector 1 oz Silver Round - Free Shipping
> 
> But like O6 will tell you, I don't give investment advice  . Information purposes only. Do your own due diligence.


.84 over spot,,, that's a great price.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

tango said:


> Eagles are always good.


The problem with Eagles is you get a bad price unless u buy 500 or more (unless u catch an 'Any quantity' sale).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> The problem with Eagles is you get a bad price unless u buy 500 or more (unless u catch an 'Any quantity' sale).


I have never purchased an eagle from online.. I have bought all them from local people with an ad


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sometimes I go to the bank and buy a bunch of Kennedy halfs... every once in a while I find a 90% or a 40%


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> sometimes I go to the bank and buy a bunch of Kennedy halfs... every once in a while I find a 90% or a 40%


I did that once. Didn't find squat. Too much work for no return. Then I took them back to the bank they told me to run them thru the machine, well the machin ate my coins and didn't print a receipt. I had to wait for about a month before they finally figured they were $500 bucks over , and gave me my money.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Panchito said:


> I did that once. Didn't find squat. Too much work for no return. Then I took them back to the bank they told me to run them thru the machine, well the machin ate my coins and didn't print a receipt. I had to wait for about a month before they finally figured they were $500 bucks over , and gave me my money.


ONE TIME--

One Time a girl cheated on me
One Time a had a bad steak
One Time a went fishing and caught nothing

One Time I put a $1 in a car wash changer machine and got back a silver quarter

If at first you do not succeed - quit.. no sense making a fool of yourself right???


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> What would be the best 1 oz coins for a person to start with. Investing, say, $500, in?


$375 is will buy you a roll of 20 uncirculated Silver Eagles. That is a good start.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ONE TIME--
> 
> One Time a girl cheated on me
> One Time a had a bad steak
> ...


You forgot......one time at band camp.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> You forgot......one time at band camp.


a classic


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Panchito said:


> I did that once. Didn't find squat. Too much work for no return. Then I took them back to the bank they told me to run them thru the machine, well the machin ate my coins and didn't print a receipt. I had to wait for about a month before they finally figured they were $500 bucks over , and gave me my money.


"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up"
- Thomas Edison

Embrace the power of positivity...it's a New Day...yes it is my friend.


----------

